# Kaufberatung für ein Switch im Heimnetzwerk



## hempsmoker (11. Oktober 2011)

*Kaufberatung für ein Switch im Heimnetzwerk*

Hey ho liebe Hardwaregemeinde!

Meine Frau und ich bauen bzw. lassen gerade unser Eigenheim bauen. Es wird ein Reihenmittelhaus mit Keller, Erdgeschoss, Obergeschoss und Dachgeschoss. Insgesamt 5 Zimmer + Keller die alle mit Netzwerkdosen (CAT7-Kabel) ausgestattet sind. Die Kabel laufen alle im Keller zusammen.
Dort müsste ich dann natürlich auch ein Switch rein stellen. Was das
anbetrifft bin ich derzeit eher etwas "unterinformiert". Was wäre denn ein gutes aber dennoch recht Preiswertes Switch? Minimum wäre erst mal ein 8-Port-Switch was auch in Zukunft mit allen Bandbreiten/Datenmengen zurecht kommt, also wohl mindestens ein Gigabit-Switch.

Könnt ihr mich dahingehend beraten?

Der Router wird wohl im Erdgeschoss stehen. Die Vernetzung habe ich mir so vorgestellt:

Internet --> TAE-Dose --> Router an Netzwerkdose im Wohnzimmer --> Switch im Keller --> PC auch im Keller an Netzwerkdose.

Das dürfte ja so in etwa hin hauen oder?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Da hempi


----------



## Jimini (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für ein Switch im Heimnetzwerk*

Wirf hier mal einen Blick rein: Netzwerk LAN/Modems/Switches 1000 3Com/3com/Cisco/D-Link/TP-Link/ZyXEL, ab 8, 1000Base-T, unmanaged | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ich habe die gängigen Hersteller ausgewählt, ebenso Gigabit-Ethernet, mindestens 8 Ports und dass der Switch "unmanaged" ist. Das bedeutet, dass er nicht über einstellbare Optionen verfügt - die man im Privatbereich aber ohnehin eher kaum benötigt. Ich habe bislang mit TP-Link, D-Link und 3Com gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Viel gibt es da eigentlich nicht falsch zu machen - und bei den Herstellern schwört ohnehin jeder auf "seine" Marke.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Milchbubi (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für ein Switch im Heimnetzwerk*

brauchst du denn überhaupt ein switch?
bei mir ist es nämlich genau wie bei dir, dass wir in jedem Zimmer einen Lan Anschluss haben und die in einem raum zusammen laufen
und an ein patchfeld angeschlossen werden ,so ungefähr :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dann haben wir unsern Router(fritzbox, welche 5 lanports hat)daran angeschlossen.


----------



## hempsmoker (11. Oktober 2011)

Erst mal danke Jimini für den Link, war sehr hilfreich! Denke da werde ich was passendes finden.



			
				Milchbubi schrieb:
			
		

> brauchst du denn überhaupt ein switch?
> bei mir ist es nämlich genau wie bei dir, dass wir in jedem Zimmer einen Lan Anschluss haben und die in einem raum zusammen laufen
> und an ein patchfeld angeschlossen werden ,so ungefähr :
> 
> und dann haben wir unsern Router(fritzbox, welche 5 lanports hat)daran angeschlossen.



Hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, da aber alle Kabel im Keller zusammen laufen habe ich bedenken was die WLAN-Fähigkeit meiner Fritzbox angeht. Ob die aus dem Keller noch ein gutes Signal bis ins Obergeschoss (für den Laptop im geplanten Büro) oder gar ins Dach liefert? Da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Und im Haus dann Wlan-Repeater aufstellen möchte ich auch nicht. 

Daher denke ich, dass die Lösung mit dem Switch doch die sauberste ist, oder was meinst du?


----------



## Milchbubi (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für ein Switch im Heimnetzwerk*

Naja gut ob man jetzt im Keller einen Switch einbaut oder ob man im Obergeschoss noch ein Repeater reinbaut ist, denke ich,dadurch dass ja überall Lan ports sind ,egal. 
Wo würde denn die Fritzbox bei dir stehen? Ist das Wohnzimmer in der Mitte des Hauses oder oben?
Ach und aus welchem Material sind denn die Wände? aus Beton? dann wäre die w lan stärke generell etwas schlecht wenn ich da jetzt nichts verwechsel.

Aber wie gesagt da sich beide Varianten nicht viel nehmen würden mache es einfach so wie du lustig bist

MfG
Milchbubi


----------



## Chron-O-John (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für ein Switch im Heimnetzwerk*

Najo, also wenn schon überall dosen sind, tu dir doch bitte kein Wlan an. Kabel ist einfach stabiler und schneller.

Von den Switches aus der liste ist der TP-Link der einzige (was ich so sehe) der die gesamtkapazität angibt:
- 16Gbps Switching Capacity

Alle anderen hüllen sich da in Schweigen.
Die 16 werden sicher halt auch nur erreicht, wenn man die maximal mögliche Frame-größe verwendet wird.

Eigentlich sollte sowas ja in Packets per Second angegeben werden. Aber bei Home-Switches leider nicht Standard.

Interessant wäre vielleicht auch noch die Variante, die PoE-Ports hat, falls du Accespoints, überwachungskameras oder sowas aufstellen willst.


----------



## hempsmoker (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für ein Switch im Heimnetzwerk*



Milchbubi schrieb:


> Naja gut ob man jetzt im Keller einen Switch einbaut oder ob man im Obergeschoss noch ein Repeater reinbaut ist, denke ich,dadurch dass ja überall Lan ports sind ,egal.
> Wo würde denn die Fritzbox bei dir stehen? Ist das Wohnzimmer in der Mitte des Hauses oder oben?
> Ach und aus welchem Material sind denn die Wände? aus Beton? dann wäre die w lan stärke generell etwas schlecht wenn ich da jetzt nichts verwechsel.
> 
> ...



Naja, das Wohnzimmer ist im Erdgeschoss, von da aus denke ich sollte das mit dem Empfang (vor allem wegen Treppenhaus) ganz gut nach oben sein. Die Wände sind geziegelt, Beton ist nur Decke/Boden. Aber ich bezweifle, dass das W-Lan-Signal durch 2 bzw. 3 Betondecken vom Keller aus kommt. 



Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Najo, also wenn schon überall dosen sind, tu dir doch bitte kein Wlan an. Kabel ist einfach stabiler und schneller.
> 
> Von den Switches aus der liste ist der TP-Link der einzige (was ich so sehe) der die gesamtkapazität angibt:
> - 16Gbps Switching Capacity
> ...



Wlan wäre ja dann primär für den Laptop und die PS3/Blurayplayer (kann im Wohnzimmer nur einen von beiden per Kabel anschließen, da da nur eine Buchse ist und nochn Switch für die beiden Teile brauch ich nicht  ). Der PC (MEIN(!) PC) ist selbstverständlich per Kabel angesschlossen, alles andere wäre ja Blasphemie! 

Überwachungskameras etc. sind bisher nicht geplant, aber jetzt wo dus sagst... ne Überlegung wert . Der TP-Link wäre jetzt auch erstmal meine Wahl gewesen. Ist echt Preiswert und die Bewertungen durchweg gut! 

Danke noch mal an Euch beide!


----------

